# EGR ADAPTATION, FROM ROSS TECH



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

AND TO THINK,some will even argue this









"Most VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda gasoline engines with Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) 
Prerequisites (General):

Ignition ON 
Engine OFF 
Battery voltage at least 11.5 V 
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Select Group 074.
[Go!]
MVB 074.1: Min Position in Volts
MVB 074.2: Max Position in Volts
MVB 074.3: Potentiometer voltage
MVB 074.4: Adaption status: (Run/OK/etc) 
[Switch to Basic Settings]
MVB 074.4: Adaption status: (Run) then it should change to (ADP OK)
[Switch to Measuring Blocks]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
Special Notes:

For ECU's using ME 7.5, the coolant temp needs to be between 10 and 50 °C. 
In case the adaptation fails switch OFF the Ignition for 30 Seconds, then switch it ON and try again. 
Retrieved from "http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Exhaust_Gas_Recirculation_%28EGR%29_Valve_Adaptation"


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: EGR ADAPTATION, FROM ROSS TECH (stjacket)*

Not to be dense, but what will this do?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Nothing, the guy posts BS all over the forum just to draw attention.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Nothing, the guy posts BS all over the forum just to draw attention.

hahaha







. He definitely wins for mass amounts of worthless posts


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Nothing, the guy posts BS all over the forum just to draw attention.

WTF








what, i can't post up a way to test your egr from your site??
This was just to show people that there was more that you could do with vag com besides a throttle body cailbration.
next theresias, why doesn't ross tech post up any info for the channels past 200? Ive looked through your complete Label files in the download section and compared them all together, crossed checked them through 4 platforms worth of manuals,.
if you don't want me to share the info right from your website/ bently I won't. 
im am done sharing what ive learned over the countless hours just playing around with this crap. I will just post up things like, do these wheels look good, or my car is durty, how do i wash it.

whats next, are people going to argue that the throttle body recaibration is BS too.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Hey, I want to know; if I could hack my ME7 I would


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

i was upset about opening this thread (as i normally am when stjacket posts) until i saw Seb at ross-tech's post. Thank you sebastian for reinforcing our lack of confidence in this rather obtuse individual's mindless (and utterly uninterpretable) ramblings on a subject nobody seems to care about. It seems to escape his mind that everytime he posts, his moronic vernacular (i'll call it that, but it's more like jargon) draws negative attention.

_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_
im am done sharing what ive learned over the countless hours just playing around with this crap. I will just post up things like, do these wheels look good, or my car is durty, how do i wash it.



you amuse me.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i have the DAMOS files for almost all VAG cars and connection speeds and handshake procedures if you want. Its a pain, because the me7 uses a non standard baud rate, and realy, its not worth the time. Plus you need to learn C++, its thats a whole pain in the butt. If people new
how far ive gone with this,
5 baud int word,.....


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_
I will just post up things like, do these wheels look good, or my car is durty, how do i wash it.


Jacket's got a point on that one...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_i have the DAMOS files for almost all VAG cars...

Of course DAMOS files are totally irrelevant to 99.9% of the people out there unless you are a tuner or doing other things which require direct access to the ECU firmware. What I find rather amusing is that claim to have "almost all" of them, no offense but even if you have some of them you wouldn't brag about it since everybody with a little sense would doubt that you got your hands on those legally.

_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_what, i can't post up a way to test your egr from your site??

Well, you can of course post whatever you want but lets be realtistic here. I'm sure you can list which of the (US) TT engines require these specific steps.









_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_next theresias, why doesn't ross tech post up any info for the channels past 200?

Because they are not relevant for customer service and repairs; additionally they can differ based on the software version of the ECU and other things. Some things are simply not worth documenting.
Posting information and pointing people somewhere is generally a good thing, but the reality is that it makes not much sense without the necessary context. You've basically presented this reason yourself, this stuff is a little more complex than you seem to think at the moment. At least that is what your posts show me/us.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

i seriously don't understand why people have to login to their acct and bash other people post because the person who's posting is not popular. yes i agree that most of stjacket post are way over what i could comprehend nor i want to put the time and effort into trying to figure out what he's trying to say. but i never bash nor tell him to stop. it's the internet. it's filled with information that you can't comprehend. if you have a problem with one particular member, don't click on his post. simple!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

I think he just doesn't present things very well, i.e. didn't even explain what this mod does/is useful for and with other ones doesn't include pics etc.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

hey, three years of fooling around yeilds some good stuff. I just gave up trying to write my own program with C++,im decent with VB. And decided start playing around with basic settings. It seems much safer.
Ive "risked" destroying my ecu many of times with those BS russian programs, and trying Basic settings on every single channel, and yes, I was pushing the Brake in, sometimes twice with the engine off with the Brake Booster on channel 8. Ive spent countless hours with your program on my carputer doing data logs and trying different things each day. Im a Vag Com junky, and ive tried almost every possible recode on the ABS for my Allroad for grins to see if it would change anything.
Most, If not all of what im posting is from my own personal trial and error. Nothing more, nothing less. I wish i could legaly scan some of the bently pages and post them up.







.
I do have an excel spread sheet of "tested" basic settings procdures.
Some are from the manual, some are from searching online, some are from your website and some ive discovered on my own.
Im that guy who doesn't care if I destroy my ecu or componet just to discover something new for all. BUT,it is just a HOBBY, as this place is too.







I have nothing but good will here, belive it or not.


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_I think he just doesn't present things very well, i.e. didn't even explain what this mod does/is useful for and with other ones doesn't include pics etc.

I agree 100%. I don't know why people are bashing him... I'm assuming this is a long standing thing... but I'm going on the assumption there are a bunch of threads started with posts like this, which are a bit out of left field. Not saying that it's not useful... just saying that without some sort of introduction, a lot of the usefulness is gone. The original post is just a copy of this info:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ation
So, while I don't see why someone would argue it. i.e.:

_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_AND TO THINK,some will even argue this










I just don't really understand why it was posted. Is it just a new fun thing you found? Did using this eliminate a problem you had?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (XJGPN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XJGPN* »_
I'm assuming this is a long standing thing... but I'm going on the assumption there are a bunch of threads started with posts like this, which are a bit out of left field. 

Only 5 threads on the first page alone.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

eventually he'll find something usefull...you go boy! 
but i ain't trying none of that schit on my car


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

I agree about the presentation, but if stjacket can help me get rid of SAI and 2nd o2 readiness I'm happy


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

THIS IS A FORUM,
(K.I.S.S)
i keep it short to the point, and if there is questions, i will answer in the same fasion.
i don't waste my time spell checking my posts, nor do a care if i bother people by my grammer.
i have a "manual" in pdf format almost complete. and yes, it is all spell checked and what not for the sallys that care.
lets focus on the bigger issues, if you want help., Pm me and I will help the best I can;.


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (stjacket)*

I think your missing the point. I'll try to make an analogy so that maybe the issue is a bit more clear. What you are doing is akin to starting a thread saying:
John Trovolta was born on February 18, 1954 in Englewood NJ.
Now, that statement is true, and short and to the point... but to what point? It is kinda coming out of nowhere. Now, if someone asked a question that this was an answer to, for instance in the case of the original post if someone asked "How does one use VAG-COM to perform an EGR Adapatation", then your post would make perfect sense. But with the lack of any sort of context it is like the above statement. Now imagine a few hours later starting a thread saying:
The sky is Blue
Then a few hours later starting a thread saying:
Wyoming was the first state to allow women to vote. 
It gets tiresome, and it kinda fills up the forum with nonsense. Responses should be short and to the point. Questions should be short and to the point. Informative posts should have some sort of explanation. One wouldn't just start a thread saying "I changed my exhaust". If you want to post up an informative thread it would need some sort of explanation. "I was trying to free up power, or I wanted a different sound so I changed from exhaust X to Exhaust Y, and then either tell how you did it or explain the results." Does that make more sense? It just seems like you are having a conversation with yourself and jotting down notes in shorthand on the forum. 

_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_THIS IS A FORUM,
(K.I.S.S)
i keep it short to the point, and if there is questions, i will answer in the same fasion.
i don't waste my time spell checking my posts, nor do a care if i bother people by my grammer.



_Modified by XJGPN at 5:20 AM 2-10-2009_


----------

